# Sly Cooper Movie 2016



## Bloodhowl (Jan 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;nbXEKZVonko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbXEKZVonko[/video]


----------



## IidoTheFox (Jan 28, 2014)

Sly looks awesome. I always wondered how he'd look outside of the cell-shaded style in the games.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Jan 29, 2014)

2016...well, for sooner anthro coon action, Marvel's "Guardians of the Galaxy" is coming out this August, with Bradley Cooper voicing Rocket Raccoon.


----------



## Tamara of Tammyland (Jan 29, 2014)

THIS LOOKS GREAT, AAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Taralack (Jan 29, 2014)

A thread for this already exists: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1023006-Sly-Cooper-The-Movie-is-a-Thing-That-Now-Has-a-Trailer


----------

